# Topics > Books >  Book "AI Superpowers: China, Silicon Valley, and the New World Order", Kai-Fu Lee, 2018

## Airicist

Author - Kai-Fu Lee

aisuperpowers.com

Book "AI Superpowers: China, Silicon Valley, and the New World Order", Kai-Fu Lee, 2018 on Amazon

"AI Superpowers" on Wikipedia

----------

